# What size Circle hook and where do i buy them?



## jayboy (Sep 3, 2013)

I live near Kingwood Texas North of Houston and work near The Woodlands. Is there anywhere to buy circle hooks for Big Reds and Drum. Any affordable places in North Houston or do i have to buy them online. I didn't see anything at Academy accept a 6/0 or 7/0.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just ordered 100 18/0 circle hooks for about $80 from catch all tackle....can be found on the web


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

All you need for bull reds and big drum are 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks, the only time you need bigger hooks in the surf is going after sharks.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> All you need for bull reds and big drum are 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks, the only time you need bigger hooks in the surf is going after sharks.


This


----------



## TxR (May 8, 2014)

I get my leaders from Sure Catch Tackle. He has some bullred rigs, shark rigs, etc at great prices. Search him on facebook and shoot him a direct message or call. Just go through his page and look for what you want. Shipping is quick as hell since he's in houston


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Honestly, even sharks dont need big hooks. Match the circle hooks to the bait size. Most all of them can be had at any good academy. Or for the bigger shark sized circles for paddled baits you can order them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I like 14/0 for the bull reds and black drum and the 18 thru 20/0 for the sharks. Seapony in Winnie has some. Call them.


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

I use the mustad 3x strong 7/0 super sharp and very strong great for reds and blacks can be found at any academy


----------



## jayboy (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

I like to use 18/0 circles for casted shark baits but you can catch a 42" bullred or black drum on tourist leaders with 2/0 circle hooks. That's what I use on my bait rods for whiting, pomps, reds, blacks or whatever. If you're targeting bullreds and big uglies, go with 5/0 - 7/0 as Sharkchum suggested.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

I have purchased 14/0 circles at Academy in Houston. Might want to call around or have your local Academy check in their system.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Ebay is a great place to buy hooks, and pretty much everything else you need for surf fishing. 14/0 is my preference for reds.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

There is a good reason why I recommend using a smaller hook when fishing for reds and drum. I have caught a ton of bull reds and big drum using 12/0 to 20/0 circle hooks, but I have never caught a keeper using them. There is no way a 21" red or a 19" drum is going to get something like a 16/0 hook in its mouth, but it is never a problem to catch a 48" red or a 42" drum on a 5/0 hook. There is no need to use a big hook just because your targeting big fish, if you do than your gonna be missing out on a lot of nice keeper sized fish, take a look at the little hooks they use to catch 1000# bluefin tuna, you might be surprised.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Tourist leaders. I love it. I have a different name for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

The original question was what one preferred for BIG fish. Forgot to mention that the reason I use the larger hooks for the bulls were that to me they seem to come out easier than the smaller hooks. 
KEEPERS?
Who wants those small fish? Might as well go fish the bays. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Typcially I prefer to size the hook with what bait I'm using. And I never use "tourist" leaders. They are made to fail in my opinion.

On multiple occasions I've had sharks pick up pieces of cut FINGER mullet on small 5/0 circle hooks.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

We used 16 /o back in the day Tarpon fishing so I would go with a 5-7 /O for any fish less than 100 lbs.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

jagarcia10 said:


> Typcially I prefer to size the hook with what bait I'm using. And I never use "tourist" leaders. They are made to fail in my opinion.


 LOL I don't bother making tiny leaders to catch bait.:rotfl:


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is one example of a leader I built for Bullreds, Big Black drum and Jacks. Mono is 200#, hook is 7/0 circle, weight is 4-6oz. It's just an example. Everyone has their own way of making leaders for the size and species they are targeting. You can catch monster fish with this rig but you can also catch keepers like slot reds. It is not intended to catch bait.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Shark_Reeler said:


> LOL I don't bother making tiny leaders to catch bait.:rotfl:


Yea yea.... Those tiny home made bait leaders have the potential to bring in sharks. :dance:

Losing a nice fresh bait is almost as bad as losing a shark. :fish:


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

jagarcia10 said:


> Yea yea.... Those tiny home made bait leaders have the potential to bring in sharks. :dance:
> 
> Losing a nice fresh bait is almost as bad as losing a shark. :fish:


 Honestly, I've had the hooks rust out before the tourist leaders fail. They seem to be making the tourist leaders better these days. I like the idea of buying 10 at a time, throwing a couple 2/0 circle hooks on the snap swivels that come already on them, a spider weight and it's ready to fish for bait. I still have a box full of tiny components I used to make those tiny bait leaders if you want em.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Lots of good points all over, but let's not get hook SIZE confused with hook STRENGTH. A small strong hook in a properly rigged bait can bring in monsters and mini monsters alike.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

justletmein said:


> Lots of good points all over, but let's not get hook SIZE confused with hook STRENGTH. A small strong hook in a properly rigged bait can bring in monsters and mini monsters alike.


Another good point. A Mustad circle is not the same as a Gamagatsu circle. And some are offset and some are not.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Shark_Reeler said:


> Honestly, I've had the hooks rust out before the tourist leaders fail. They seem to be making the tourist leaders better these days. I like the idea of buying 10 at a time, throwing a couple 2/0 circle hooks on the snap swivels that come already on them, a spider weight and it's ready to fish for bait. I still have a box full of tiny components I used to make those tiny bait leaders if you want em.


I'll have to take a look at them next time I come over.


----------



## emontez (Aug 13, 2005)

*hooks*

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/eag...ks-25-pack/pid-1004584?N=310008598+4294967132


----------

